# Sennheiser HD 201 or Sennheiser HD 202 II??



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2015)

which headphone is best?? budget 1500rs


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Go for hd 202 II..  its great!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

What are you actually looking for? If you are simply after bass go for philips shl 3300.


----------



## robotsmani (Feb 27, 2015)

Sennheiser HD 202 II. I am using it for last three years...not having any issue


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, I am using HD201 for the last 1.5yrs. Although it's a good headphone but you need to have a good sound card or amplifier to really drive these headphones. Small devices like mobiles don't have sufficient power to have quality output from these headsets. Don't be disappointed by a flat sound output from a mobile or miniature music device as these headsets are not meant to be used on such low power devices.

Also, although the treble is pretty good and sound clarity is almost perfect. The bass is a bit on the lower side. 

I have not use HD202 so can't comment on that.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Go for hd 202 II..  its great!


Thanks for input


----------



## Adityag (Feb 28, 2015)

I am using hd 202 II since about an year and no other headphone under ₹2,000 is as good as them in my opinion..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What are you actually looking for? If you are simply after bass go for philips shl 3300.



i need this headphone for my mobile.. and want to listening most of bollywood old and new songs.. 

i don't need more bass and DJ typ songs..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> i need this headphone for my mobile.. and want to listening most of bollywood old and new songs..
> 
> i don't need more bass and DJ typ songs..



At this budget the headphones will either be old or not great when it comes to build quality or comfort. My adivise is to add a few more and try to get this Samson Sr950 Studio Reference Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## john99 (Mar 2, 2015)

Go for HD 202 II blindly. Nothing matches the Sound Clarity & Quality at this price. Believe me I heard costly headfones of Bose and Audio Technical,so I know the Quality difference. With HD 202 II you will get more than what you pay.


----------

